# cape may tackle shop?



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

anyone know a good knowledgeable bait shop in cape may?i'm gonna hit there this weekend.thanks guys.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hand's Bait & Tackle is located on a spur of Rt109 just before you cross the canal bridge. As you come off the Parkway going south on 109 you'll see the road begin to make its rise for the bridge, stay on your right lane and take the angle road on the right, Hand's is right there on the right.
Yahoo map link 
970 Route 109
Cape May, NJ 08204-5200
Phone: (609) 898-3744 

Jim's Bait & Tackle is a good one, they are on the right, on the main drag after you cross the canal, right across from the head boats. Look for the Great White coming through the wall!
(609) 884-3900.

All Cape Bait & Tackle is a little further down on Lafayette but I haven't been there yet and I think they cater more to the offshore guys.

That is the problem with Cape May proper, there is such a boating mindset there finding good surf info might be tough.

A little further north (get off @ exit 6 on the Parkway) in North Wildwood / Anglesea is Jersey Bait & Tackle. They really go out for the surf guys, they donate to the clubs that have tournaments down there and they can be counted on to have fresh bait. All in all I think that would be your best stop to make even if it costs you a detour and a few minutes. 

Jersey Bait & Tackle
124 W Chestnut Ave
Wildwood, NJ 08260-2957
Phone: (609) 522-7060 

If you stay on the road that the Parkway exit drops you on right into NWW the shop is on your right a block or two below McDonalds. It is not more than 5 minutes from the Parkway.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*bait shop*

Kev, 
Don't go to Jim's, way too expensive across the board. If it were me I would go Hands Too which is before the Route 109 bridge or Rodia's in Rio Grande at Route 9/Route 47. Also, check your pm's. Tight lines!!!


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for all the info guys.this site is like a surf fishing encyclopedia.it's nice that everyone shares info,that's the way it should be.hopefully,i'll have a good report to post this weekend.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

*CM Tackle Shops*

I just wanted to put in my 2 cents since I'm originally from Cape May. All of the above shops are good ones and will get the job done however nobody mentioned my favorite which is Budd's Bait n Tackle in Villas. They seem to cater more towards the surf fishin folks and always have great info. and good prices. It's near the intersection of Bayshore Rd. and Fulling Mill Rd. on Fulling Mill.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

If you go to Hands two ask for Mike or Timmy they will know, And in Jims ask Matty or rich
Or if you are stuck call junkman 609-889-3960 aft 4pm and i will tell you what I know


----------

